# Airport Express est arrivé



## ithymique (2 Août 2004)

Livré à 12h30... c'est parti...

Bon alors ça marche très bien, y compris AirTunes depuis mon powerbook Titanium (airport 802.11b) dans le jardin à travers le toit et un mur de 50 cm d'épaisseur. donc pas de problème. j'aimerais bien savoir dans quel direction ça émet, cependant.


----------



## MrStone (2 Août 2004)

Chouette !!!! :love:
As-tu essayé d'utiliser plusieurs fonctions ne même temps , Par ex. airtunes + impression + surf sur le web ?


----------



## bebert (2 Août 2004)

En ce qui me concerne :

Ajout de la borne express à un réseau wifi existant (borne airport extreme). Installation sans problème.

Stream ok à condition que la machine source "suive" et que le signal soit fort, sinon y'a quelques coupures. J'ai testé avec le powerbook au rez et la chaîne au sous-sol, donc dans des conditions extrêmes (je n'ai que une à deux barres de signal sur le PB).

Le son est meilleur que quand c'était l'ipod qui était branché à la place.

Depuis mon powerbook 867 MHz, je surfe en même temps mais coupures son et mise en marche de la soufflerie au maximum si je lui fait faire trop de chose en parrallèle.

Pour la sortie optique, je n'ai pas pu tester. Mon cable est bon (de la lumiere sort bien quand je le branche) mais je n'ai pas d'entrée optique sur mon ampli.


Quelques photo ici


----------



## vincmyl (2 Août 2004)

Géniale ton installation


----------



## ithymique (2 Août 2004)

j'ai branché l'airport sur un switch 8 ports derrière un modem-routeur sx200 et ça marche plutôt bien. (avant je partageais par win98 et ça plantait au bout d'une demi-heure. dans xp je n'ai pas réussi à configurer le partage internet par wifi avec une adresse ip dynamique)
pour les perfs,
je peux écouter un morceau en wav distant (accédé par airport sur un pc, dans itunes via airtunes, tout en surfant (c'est très réactif). tout ça en 802.11b et à bonne portée... je crois que le 802.11b porte plus loin (avec du matériel 11g) et le powerbook titanium est de la dernière génération (867).
on peut écouter la radio web aussi sans problème.
je n'ai pas essayé de brancher l'ipod mini sur l'airport express. j'attends que l'ipod soit accessible par wifi grâce à l'airport express.

quelques critiques ou avertissements ? :love: 
- airport express chauffe pas mal ! normal pour un transfo 220v
- pour l'éteindre, on débranche ! quelle horreur ce genre d'appareils ! je sais qu'apple aime faire simple... mais bon
- ça ne tient pas forcément en équilibre sur une multiprise posée horizontalement ; j'ai un peu peur de le brancher au mur...
- on ne sait pas vraiment dans quelle direction l'orienter. je sais qu'une borne doit être multidirectionnelle, mais vis-à-vis de l'électricité, etc. il faudrait faire des tests avec istumbler... :hein: 
- on ne peut pas choisir le 802.11b-only...! 
- je n'ai pas trouvé de plugin Romeo pour le volume iTunes  :sleep: 

sinon rien à dire pour le concept, c'est ce que j'attendais depuis longtemps pour me débarrasser du câble audio, surfer dans le jardin et lire la musique à distance... c'est vraiment génial... pour la vidéo je ne vois pas l'intérêt, en regardant une vidéo, on ne fait rien d'autre... 
l'imprimante usb je ne sais pas car je n'en ai pas  c'est une imprimante pc mais je pense pouvoir y avoir accès sans fil puisque le pc est branché sur le réseau ethernet et que le partage de fichiers fonctionne (toutefois je n'aime pas ma nouvelle adresse ip :hein: )

voilà plus qu'à convaincre mes voisins d'avoir la même chose (ils sont sur pc, mais on partage le même réseau et accès internet 1024/128   )

tnt n'a pas téléphoné mais a sonné au portail et est rentré dans la cour pour voir... ils auraient frappé je pense... faire tant de kilomètres pour une si petite boîte...

enfin pour l'impression de toute façon mon gestionnaire d'impression plante à chaque fois (mais ça le faisait déjà avant... tout comme textedit qui ne peut pas enregistrer... je soupçonne candybar ou shapeshifter ou un truc inutile dans le genre...) enfin bref j'attends pour acheter une imprimante usb HP économique


----------



## je@nnot (3 Août 2004)

Bein pour Romeo rien de bien compliqué:

tu rentre dans options
tu click sur iTunes  (menu) 
tu es alors dans le menu de iTunes 
dans les item tu click sur Ajouter
et la tu fais comme tu veux:

1: tu ecrit dans la partie applscript un petit script
2: tu fais en dessous appuyer premier plan et tu coche Cmmd + flèche du haut ou bas 

Voilà

je crois de mémoire que ça marche sinon envoie moi un  MP .


----------



## ithymique (3 Août 2004)

ma multiprise... un rêve... (config juste pour la photo)





  au troisième plan : airport express
  au deuxième plan : le transfo Powerbook Titanium
  au premier plan : le transfo ipod mini 

et puis le câble du transfo powerbook  j'imagine qu'il est compatible avec les 3
il reste une prise pour le disque firewire et en fait le transfo de l'ipod est deux fois inutile car je branche le minipod sur la deuxieme prise firewire du boîtier de disque dur externe (avec disque dur interne dedans) car sur le tibook, qui n'a qu'une seule prise firewire, le cable de l'ipod mini est asseez dur à enlever (il faut tirer sur le câble  )

pour le script romeo je ne sais pas faire d'applescript (je sais c'est comme l'hypertalk.. mais bon... :mouais: ) donc  sur le forum de romeo il y a ce qu'il faut mais bluetooth ne porte pas assez loin (bluetooth 2 porte à 100 mètres ?)

si j'écoute un stream (au hasard jungletrain.net :rose:   1 an non-stop) en éditant un post sur macge pas de soufflerie (de toute façon j'ai un gros ventilateur pour refroidir mes propres composants) le moniteur m'indique 8 à 11 % du processeur, du disque, etc. mais les 1Go de Ram chauffent un peu, c'est entendu...

je suis curieux de le voir disséqué, mais c'est dangereux (c'est écrit dans le manuel)

pour passer en 802.11b le mappage de ports ou changer l'ip et plein de super options (message à la connexion, sécurité top niveau, dmz, partage d'imprimante, réglages airtunes etc ! indispensable) c'est dans  Utilitaire admin airport (pas Assistant réglages)

je n'ai pas essayé de brancher la sortie audio sur l'entrée ligne du powerbook, car je n'ai pas de fichiers audio protégés... mais on peut sans doute enregistrer pas mal de trucs


----------



## ithymique (3 Août 2004)

je reposte le lien vers le labo macge (et les réactions)
réactions et labo


----------



## yoffy (3 Août 2004)

Elle est arrivé ce matin  
Déstinée pour l'instant uniquement à la chaîne audio je configure etc... et hop!
iTunes arrive ds le salon:super!
....sauf que le jaune clignotant reste allumé  
Savez vous si cela est normal car la connection Ethernet/Modem n'est pas utilisée
ou faut-il que je désarme qqchose ds les configurations?(j'ai dû rater un truc):rose: 
D'avance merci.


----------



## bebert (3 Août 2004)

T'es sûr d'avoir bien installé la dernière version du logiciel ?
Dans l'utilitaire Admin Airport, tu dois voir la borne Express.


----------



## ithymique (3 Août 2004)

allume airport ! ensuite tu peux régler la borne pour y accéder par ethernet


----------



## yoffy (3 Août 2004)

Merci pour ton aide,ce côté là semble OK et la transmission de musique aussi.
Ils paraissent dire ds le manuel que le jaune clignotte tant qu'une communication
internet n'est pas établie par l'intermèdiaire de la borne mais je suis connécté autrement.
Comment l'interprèter?


----------



## ithymique (4 Août 2004)

ton adsl 2048 c'est du freebox ou autre...? certains FAI sont un peu différents parfois. bref dans Configurer il y a le choix entre PPPoE ou autres... et plein de réglages (je suppose que les tutoriels airports extreme normaux s'appliquent)
ma config un switch et un modem/routeur olitec sx200 tiscali
quelle est ta config
normalement internet arrive par le câble jusqu'à ton airport express non ? sinon ça clignote jaune. attends un peu ?

PS
il faudrait un script qui extrait la piste audio d'une vidéo, et lance en même temps la vidéo sans le son, et la piste audio dans itunes via les hp (en tenant compte du décalage). mais itunes 4.6 rime avec quicktime 6.6.


----------



## yoffy (4 Août 2004)

Mon 2048 , c'est du wanadoo+modem B-Focus connécté éthernet avec ordi.
Donc sur la borne je n'utilise que la sortie audio vers chaîne(cela fonctione très bien) et pas la connéction éthernet/modem.


 :rose: Je n'explique pas très bien.
Est ce cette non utilisation de la fonction "internet" de la borne qui laisse ce jaune clignotter?


----------



## ithymique (4 Août 2004)

eh bien oui


----------



## yoffy (5 Août 2004)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> eh bien oui



Ah,merci,tu me rassure,c'est donc normal tant que la connection internet n'est
pas utilisée.(tiens un petit coup de boule! :casse: version bon karma)
Mais c'est de la déduction ou as tu vu cela qq part?


----------



## yoffy (5 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ithymique.

Zut!il paraît que j'ai déja donné


----------



## ithymique (8 Août 2004)

quoi ? :hein:  eh bien c'est expliqué dans le manuel comme tu viens de le dire...!  tu peux même le rendre clignotant vert plutôt que fixe quand il y a internet (utilitaire admin airport)... pour les points de réputation fais comme tu veux    mais je n'emmène pas mon mac partout et donc pas de macge tous les jours..


----------



## benout (12 Août 2004)

Juste pour vous dire que le statut d'airport express sur fnac.com est passé de produit indisponible à celui de produit expédié dans  2 à 4 jours.Ce qui semble vouloir dire que la Fnac qui a commandé 500 bornes pour ses magasins a du etre livré et que les magasins ne devraient plus tarder à recevoir les bornes.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Août 2004)

Je vais y aller demain pour voir si c'est dispo en magasin


----------



## Nikopol87 (16 Août 2004)

Dispo FNAC digitale a paris (dispo sur le site de Magic Mac ds le 14eme)


i've got IT !!


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Ca marche bien Airport Express+Freebox


----------



## GJoseph (16 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé si Airport Express fonctionnait sous Mac OS 9 ?


----------



## bebert (16 Août 2004)

GJoseph a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé si Airport Express fonctionnait sous Mac OS 9 ?



Mac OS X v 10.2.7 minimum


----------



## woulf (16 Août 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Dispo FNAC digitale a paris (dispo sur le site de Magic Mac ds le 14eme)
> 
> 
> i've got IT !!



commandé sur l'applestore le 9 aout, livré ce matin 
(initialement le délai de livraison annoncé était le 6 septembre)


----------



## AroundTheWorld (16 Août 2004)

Salut,
Ben moi j'en ai acheté une a Tokyo ca marche super!!! mais depuis que je suis rentré à Paris + freeboox ca ne marche plus, la borne à bien le signal vert , l'ordinateur  4 barres et me dit que je suis connecter a internet,  mais rien!!!   

y'a t'il des freeboxiens dans le coin ?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Normalement ca devrait passer avec airport express...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Août 2004)

BOn ben j'ai tout essayé, reset de la borne, reconfiguration comme le premier jour wep et sans wep ...rien de rien ca marche pas , je suis obligé de passer par mon cable ethernet comme au bon vieux temps. 
Mais vraiment le plus drole c'est qu'il me dit que je suis connecté comme souvant quand je me connecte dans des endroits publics ou il faut payer donc je pense que free bloque ? depuis qu'il fait sa freebox 3 wifi?  j'y comprend plus rien. je vais dormir !!


----------



## vincmyl (17 Août 2004)

Tu auras la tete reposée demain et les idées plus claires


----------



## Nikopol87 (17 Août 2004)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> BOn ben j'ai tout essayé, reset de la borne, reconfiguration comme le premier jour wep et sans wep ...rien de rien ca marche pas , je suis obligé de passer par mon cable ethernet comme au bon vieux temps.
> Mais vraiment le plus drole c'est qu'il me dit que je suis connecté comme souvant quand je me connecte dans des endroits publics ou il faut payer donc je pense que free bloque ? depuis qu'il fait sa freebox 3 wifi? j'y comprend plus rien. je vais dormir !!


C quoi ta config ?? mon iBook est en SAV pour mon mange disque HS, donc j'ai fait l'install avec un PC portable.. ca marche mais sans passé par l'assistant.. probleme venait de la carte PCMCIA.. bref a voir en fonction de ta config je te dirais. 

Nico


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Août 2004)

Salut Nico,

un PowerBook 15 SD avec airport build in  active ;-) qui reconnais la borne (4 barres) , une borne express avec le voyant vert( donc connecte a la  freebox premeire generation) et mon utilitaire reseaux qui me dit que je suis connecté à internet mais rien de rien,  Safari,mail, iChat ne fonctionnent pas. je vais essayer sans l'utilitaire express. mince je devais aller a lit ;-)


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Août 2004)

C'est encore moi!!
Bon alors, j'etais fatigué je crois ;-) comme quoi si j'avais été dormir alors que j'arrive de Tokyo avec un bon décalage, on ne me changera pas, un truc de naze,  un reset comme je faisais sur un portable ( ben oui j'ai oublié qu'il y a une batterie sur les laptops) , donc un reset sur une borne pas branchée ca marche pas ou alors la premier reset n'a pas fonctionné, enfin pour vous dire  que j'utlitsais cette borne a Tokyo et en changant  la borne  de connection, l'ordi par DHCP avait des blemes pour  ce connecter.
Un moyen radical en cas de blem un reset de 5 secondes sur une borne BRANCHEE et c'est repartit comme au premier jour. @+


----------



## vincmyl (17 Août 2004)

Ben c'est cool, ca fonctionne et la freebox doit etre reconne par la borne Airport


----------



## Nikopol87 (17 Août 2004)

Ouai !! un vendeur de la fnac digitale m'a foutu un petit peu les boules en me disant :  a nan ca marche pas avec la freebox ... ben SI et je suis bien content mais maintenant je veux recupérer mon iBook il est en SAV mouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 
Bon sinon AroundTheWorld, je te deteste d'etre fatigué car : 
"comme quoi si j'avais été dormir alors que j'arrive de Tokyo avec un bon décalage "

Je veux aller au japon moi aussi !!!

Nico


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Août 2004)

ton iBook au SAV 5 jours maxi en  hollande c'est rapide!! Mais mon  record, Tokyo 48H !!! c'est vraiment agreable , on est loin des mois d'attentes que j'entendais  parler il n'y a pas si longtemps que çà.
Bonne chance


----------



## Nikopol87 (17 Août 2004)

SAV a paris chez le revenderu agrée... 15 jours mini beurk.. il me manque c tout sniff


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Août 2004)

c'est clair!!! on a du mal a sent separer de ses petites bêtes


----------



## Vercoquin (18 Août 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est arrivé ce matin
> Déstinée pour l'instant uniquement à la chaîne audio je configure etc... et hop!
> iTunes arrive ds le salon:super!
> ....sauf que le jaune clignotant reste allumé


Juste pour dire que j'ai la même utilisation d'APExpress pour le moment (musique, mais pas Internet), et que j'ai également un jaune clignotant en permanence. J'en ai aussi déduit que cela provenait d'une non-connexion Internet. :mouais:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Août 2004)

c'est normal


----------



## Nikopol87 (18 Août 2004)

un bon reset avec la tete d'une epingle et vlan... tu veux branché sur quoi comme connexion internet?

Nico (tjrs en manque de son iBook sniff...)


----------



## appleman (18 Août 2004)

Pour info, j'en ai vu 3 à la FNAC de Grenoble aujourd'hui...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Août 2004)

Ils ont au moins des stocks :love:


----------



## Nikopol87 (18 Août 2004)

Fnac en a commander 500, il suffit de les mettre en valeur pour les vendre... à la fnac digitale il faut aller au rayon MAC (normal mais bon c un top produit qd meme)


----------



## Monsieur Paul (20 Août 2004)

Bon, elle est très bien cette borne, installation simplissime etc.
Un seul regret pour moi : pour une extension de réseau, elle ne veut pas autre chose que du 802.11 g, c'est bête. Quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé une bidouille, déjà ?


----------



## vincmyl (20 Août 2004)

J'étais a la Fnac de Strasbourg, il n'en ont pas :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2004)

Je l'ai reçue hier et j'inonde la maison de musique.
C'est un très bon produit..

Je vais me trouver quelques bon haut parleurs actifs et mettre deux autres bornes dans la maison...

J'adore ces gadgets


----------



## vincmyl (21 Août 2004)

J'aimerais aussi le prendre pour mon futur appart :love:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Août 2004)

Le problême avec plusieurs de borne  dans la maison ( tout depend de la maison  ),  un telecommande sera la bienvenue poor pouvoir controler l'ordinateur.


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2004)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Le problême avec plusieurs de borne  dans la maison ( tout depend de la maison  ),  un telecommande sera la bienvenue poor pouvoir controler l'ordinateur.



effectivement une solution de pilotage à distance


----------



## Filou53 (21 Août 2004)

Bonjour.

Je viens quand même de lire ceci sur Mac Addict

"Toutefois, ceux qui envisagent d'étendre leur réseau Wi-Fi existant avec une borne Express doivent s'attendre au pire ..."

Voici l'article complet:   ici  

Quand je vois toutes les emm..... que j'ai déjà eues avec mon réseau wifi (notamment, la portée ridicule), cela me fait hésiter ! 
(Alors que j'étais partant pour essayer d'étendre mon réseau actuel)

Filou


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2004)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je viens quand même de lire ceci sur Mac Addict
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que j'ai du réinitialiser ma borne extrem..en effet elle fonctionnait très mal après ma première installation.
De plus je n'avais pas enlevé l'encryption 128 WEP 128 ce qui enpêchait toute connection.
Mais j'ai réappris à lire les manuel et à ne plus bêtement brancher les périphérique en les installant à l'instinct.
Je reste satisfait du produit et je n'ai aucun souci pour surfer sur le net en écoûtant de la bonne muse depuis ma chambre à coucher ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2004)

Erratum :rose: 
Pour un réseau WDS il faut que la borne aie l'encryption WEP 128 ou désactivée.
Evidement une connexion valide...je dis çA car hier soir j'ai eu un prob. avec mon FAI et biensûre la borne n'était plus reconnue par iTunes même pour juste streamer la musique, sans que je ne surf sur le net


----------



## ffabrice (25 Août 2004)

Je vous livre mon expérience.

    Je viens enfin de recevoir ma carte airport et j'ai donc pu tester ma borne express hier soir.

 Je ne l'utilise que pour la fonction AirTunes en utilisant la sortie audio optique branchée sur le convertisseur de ma chaine Hifi.

    Coté Hifi je suis pas trop mal équipé (ampli Marantz/enceintes Cabasse) et donc plutôt sensible à la qualité sonore.

    J'ai pu constater deux défauts avec AirTunes : 

 1/ Un glitch audio au passage d'une piste à l'autre avec iTunes quand on selectionne le morceau manuellement dans iTunes en double-cliquant dessus : pas très agréable ! (ce défaut existe-t-il uniquement avec la connexion optique ?).

 2/ Ma première impréssion en terme de qualité sonore est plutôt positive même si je constate que le son est un peu "métallique" .

    Sinon globalement je suis plutôt satisfait.


----------



## Nikopol87 (25 Août 2004)

J'ai constaté le hausse du son sur itunes au moment d'un changement de piste .. A noter


----------



## echoes (26 Août 2004)

je m'excuse d'être aussi cavalier mais je suis un peu dans l'urgence :

Je viens d'acheter l'airport express et un modem adsl routeur olitec SX200 (1port usb+1port ethernet+Modem).
Vous pensez que j'ai bien fait où valait mieux t-il acheter qu'un simple modem avec port ethernet (Sagem 900) ??? Car je crois bien que l'airport fait déjà du routage ????

En fait j'ai peur que ce soit galère à parametrer avec un modem routeur.....

C'est important de me répondre rapidement car je peux encore ramener le modem pour échange.




			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'étais a la Fnac de Strasbourg, il n'en ont pas :mouais:


j'ai acheté la miènne hier chez Surcouf (Strasbourg) il en restait 5  ;-)


----------



## maousse (26 Août 2004)

la borne express fait du routage, c'est vrai.

Mais tu as seulement des machines qui ont airport pour en profiter ? Parce que si tu as aussi des machines à brancher en filaire, la borne express n'est pas suffisante, ou plutôt, c'est pas pratique (elle n'a qu'un port ethernet) Donc dans ce cas, un modem routeur se justifie pour lui laisser la tâche du routage, et distribuer la connexion à des machines en ethernet. Mais là encore, le SX200 n'est pas forcément le mieux, vu qu'il n'a qu'un port ethernet, déjà occupé par la borne express, forcément, donc plus d'emplacement libre pour une autre machine.

Bon, donc, pour résumer, quelles sont tes machines ? comment comptes-tu qu'elles accèdent à internet, airport ou ethernet ? Quel est ton FAI ? Ta méthode de connexion (pppoe, dhcp ? )


----------



## echoes (26 Août 2004)

Bon allons y :

1 pc de bureau (Windows XP)  sur lequel je branche le modem par le biai de la prise USB
1 pc portable (Windows XP)  connecté en Wifi (carte dell integrée)
1 Powerbook (Panther)  connecté en Wifi (airport extrem integrée)

L'airport connectée au modem par l'ethernet

FAI : Wanadoo 
Protocole,  je crois que c'est du PPoe

voilà ;

J'ai tout bon ou c'est naze ?


----------



## ffabrice (26 Août 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Ma première impréssion en terme de qualité sonore est plutôt positive même si je constate que le son est un peu "métallique" .
> 
> Sinon globalement je suis plutôt satisfait.


  Suite et fin...

 J'ai fait des tests plus poussés sur la partie audio, en comparant directement le son du CD d'origine et le son provenant de ce même CD encodé en AAC 256kbps et diffusé via AirTunes (toujours connecté par la liaison optique).

 Après avoir passé près de une demi-heure à triturer les réglages de l'égaliseur de iTunes j'arrive maintenant à avoir un son très proche de l'original (vive le AAC !)

 Par contre j'ai remarqué que quand on change les réglages de l'égaliseur dans iTunes il faut attendre entre 5 et 10 secondes pour que celui-ci soit effectif via AirTunes.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Août 2004)

Ca marche bien alors?


----------



## echoes (26 Août 2004)

au secours, il y a rien qui marche !!! c'est une vraie galère et la doc Olitec une grosse merde...

J'arrive même pas à utiliser le modem/routeur en connection filaire :-(((

C'est une véritable honte !!! je re-bidouille encore pire que sur mon Pc. Existe t-il un tutorial en ligne ou quelque chose comme ça ???

Quand on fait le paramétrage Olitec,  on rentre quoi comme protocole ?? pppoa mais lequel car il a des variantes  pppoa v-mux  etc... (j'ai wanadoo comme FAI)


après 2h00 de bataille :

bon ,c'est la cata.... rien ne marche !  La borne airport est bien reconnue,  j'arrive à balancer de la musique sur ma chaine. Mais impossible d'acceder au modem,  impossible de réaliser une connexion internet  :-(   

Comment parametrer tout ca ??? La doc Olitec est d'une nullitée....  Qui a des captures d'écran à m'envoyer par mail, des differents panneaux de config de l'airport express et des connexion à réaliser ... je suis dans le caca 

mail : silver.spoon@wanadoo.fr


----------



## goonie (26 Août 2004)

Ca y est j'ai passé la commande de ma borne airport express ce matin.
Vivement qu'elle arrive


----------



## ffabrice (26 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche bien alors?



Ben à part ce petit glitch quand on change manuellement de plage, oui...


----------



## echoes (26 Août 2004)

Youpie,  ca marche !  Ouf ....

Après 5 heures de bataille j'ai enfin une connexion sans fils... ben ça fait tout drôle croyez moi


----------



## ithymique (27 Août 2004)

echoes a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter l'airport express et un modem adsl routeur olitec SX200 (1port usb+1port ethernet+Modem).
> Vous pensez que j'ai bien fait où valait mieux t-il acheter qu'un simple modem avec port ethernet (Sagem 900) ??? Car je crois bien que l'airport fait déjà du routage ????
> 
> En fait j'ai peur que ce soit galère à parametrer avec un modem routeur.....



non, pas du tout. avec la même config en dhcp dynamique, j'ai branché, ça a marché... besoin de rien changer sur le routeur et comme ça tu peux mettre un switch derrière et autant d'ordis que tu veux en ethernet
au pire utilise utilitaire admin airport pour régler la borne et pour le sx200 http://192.168.0.250 (pense à changer le mot de passe admin)
 au pire si problèmes la borne peut être en DMZ (tous ports ouverts)

pour la doc du sx200 www.olitec.com / support / adsl / (ici plein de trucs) et tout en bas : manuel avancé 
désolé j'aurais pu être là plus tôt


----------



## ileno (27 Août 2004)

J'ai acheté ma borne airport express à la Fnac digitale hier après-midi, et il leur en reste encore quelques unes en stock. Dépechez vous car le vendeur m'a dit qu'elle partait comme des petis pains !!!


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2004)

La chance, a Strasbourg kedalle :mouais:


----------



## echoes (27 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La chance, a Strasbourg kedalle :mouais:



Va chez Surcouf (aux Halles)  ils en ont !!!



			
				ithymique a dit:
			
		

> non, pas du tout. avec la même config en dhcp dynamique, j'ai branché, ça a marché... besoin de rien changer sur le routeur et comme ça tu peux mettre un switch derrière et autant d'ordis que tu veux en ethernet
> au pire utilise utilitaire admin airport pour régler la borne et pour le sx200 http://192.168.0.250 (pense à changer le mot de passe admin)
> au pire si problèmes la borne peut être en DMZ (tous ports ouverts)
> 
> ...



Bon j'y suis arriver,  faut juste comprendre comment fonctionne un routeur.
Par contre j'ai pas réussi à faire communiquer le Mac avec le Pc ,  il partage tous les deux la connexion mais reste chacun dans leur coin... Tu as une idée ?

Merci


----------



## vincmyl (28 Août 2004)

J'avais pas pensé a Surcouf merci


----------



## ithymique (16 Janvier 2006)

après dix-huit mois d'utilisation plus ou moins non-stop ma borne est Hors Service, probablement le transfo qui est grillé.
apparemment je ne suis pas le seul.

je vous déconseille donc l'achat de ce produit qui n'est pas conçu pour durer.
j'ai l'impression que c'est le cas de beaucoup de produits apple car mon powerbook n'a jamais été très fiable pendant trois ans (carte mère, ram, batterie, transfo, peinture, graveur, et maintenant l'écran qui rougit sur les côtés). 
bref d'expérience je ne conseille plus apple pour la qualité de ses produits en tout cas depuis le g4.
j'ai encore un duo 270 et une palourde qui marchent pas mal. j'ai aussi connu un imac g3 dont le modem le transfo et (bien entendu quantum) le disque dur prévu pour durer 3 ans étaient HS.

vivement mac os x sur PC pour qu'on puisse utiliser ce logiciel sur du matériel fiable et de notre choix. en tout cas je ne suis pas près de racheter du matériel apple surtout quand on voit le prix que ça coûte.


----------

